# "Save the Children" - Hot Meals For UK Children



## StephenM (Sep 5, 2012)

Having seen this news ? http:// www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-19478083 - I have decided never to contribute to ?Save the Children? again until they rescind this rubbish. Millions are paid out in benefits top people in particular those with children. If the parents cannot afford hot meals it is because they are wasting the money! There is a family near here with four children collecting ?100s in benefits. They are able to smoke 40 a day and go for 10 pint sessions ? plenty enough money for decent hot meals!


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 5, 2012)

Could it be a lack of food technology teaching in schools?


> Once every two days me, my husband or both leave without breakfast and have a packet of crisps at lunchtime to keep us going.


this about sums up some peoples idea of food.  Bowl of porridge for breakfast would do them a lot better (even the instant variety).


----------



## Medusa (Sep 5, 2012)

before i was working i was on benefits and although never well off we managed ok, mainly due to the fact that my philosophy is if i cant afford it i cant have it, it is possible to eat a healthy balanced diet on a small budget, then i had something i dont now, which is time, time to search and compare for bargains and to head to the shops to rummage for the reduced fresh veg to cook the same day.... it can be done..... i get fed up of hearing folk moan they not got any gas or elec, yet they have topped up their mobile, paid a sky sub (which i do not have as i cannot justify it) been to the pub and smoked cigs at 7 quid a pack..... argh 7 quid a day on smoking you can get three decent meals out of that 7 quid if you have mind too.


----------



## randomange (Sep 5, 2012)

So just because you know some people who have kids and "hundreds in benefits" that means that all people on benefits must be the same? Or that kids should suffer because their parents might not be the best at money management? 

I'm sorry, but this attitude really makes me sad.  I appreciate that there are people who abuse the benefit system, and others who manage ok on it, but that doesn't mean that everyone does.  When I was growing up we were on benefits for a while when my dad lost his job, and my mum was only working part time.  My parents didn't smoke, rarely drank, and were careful with money, but I still remember there being times when they sat and tried to figure out how they were going to feed us for the next week.

I think it's very easy to tar everyone with the same brush, and to assume that everyone on benefits must be raking in the money, but that's not always the case. Some people live in complete poverty, and I think it's shocking that it's still happening in this country.


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 6, 2012)

Having a biased view because you know of one family who abuse the system does not help people in genuine need.
The Trussell Trust is doing a great job in helping people who are genuine and they are not all on benefits but are in crisis and are referred by Drs, Social Workers and Police.

http://www.trusselltrust.org/


----------



## Medusa (Sep 6, 2012)

i must add my comments were not meant to generalise everyone on benefits as have been on them myself and yes it is hard, just annoying when some (usually the minority) are selfish in their actions and leave their kids in that position.... BUT that is not the kids fault and they shouldnt go without just cos their parents don't put them first, sadly i have met many folk over the years like that, but i have also met lots of folk who struggle and make sure their kids are provided for tho they go without, two sides to every coin and i wanted to make my position clear on this.....


----------



## StephenM (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe I was making my point badly. Whilst there are many families who abuse the system (a friend has two in his road) in the way I highlighted I do accept that some are just incompetent. However what is needed is intervention not just chucking more money at the problem (it is a waste of taxes and charitable donations). In the same way as charities work to make people self-sufficient in parts of the third world these families need help. If they cannot manage money somebody has to work with them for a few weeks on basic home/financial management. Where money is spent on drink and smoking the error of their ways has to be pointed out. If their children go without to subsidise their bad habits maybe they need to be made to do community service to repay the people subsidising them. In the worse cases a short jail sentence may be appropriate!


----------



## Medusa (Sep 10, 2012)

well the childrens centres around here (barnardos run) do money management courses, which i thought was an excellent idea, also our council puts on money saving workshops and healthy eating cookery courses for those on a budget, all positive ideas.


----------



## Abi (Sep 11, 2012)

I looked at the Trussel Trust website. A really valuable resource for those in need but the content of the hampers would be somewhat problematic for those with diabetes ( unless slim insulin user with very stable levels, insulin regime perfected and able to bolus for high carb and sugar diet-)


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 12, 2012)

That's because carbs are generally cheap filler. This is why obesity disproportionately affects those on lower incomes rather those who are more fortunate. If you've ever looked at a trolley of cheap food from Iceland, probably about 60-70% of the calories in there will be from carbs.


----------



## Abi (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes it's worrying especially with prices generally going up- I'm slightly less inclined to judge people who are struggling with their weight and on a very tight budget
Worryingly there was a series of menus for people on a very tight budget which was endorsed by some recognised and respected institution ( not sure if it was DOH or dietetic association) which consisted largely of white carbohydrates, minimal fat and protein and hardly any veg other than potatoes
Of course DUK published an article in Balance regarding the virtues of potatoes, pasta, rice and bread for those on a tight budget

I am  slim very insulin sensitive type one on a pump and I would struggle with some of these menus . A few years ago when on MDI, my diabetes was going through a very labile stage- partly due to not being able to match basal needs as well on MDI as a pump- plus possibly other factors and I could only get control on a moderately low carbohydrate diet. It seems that some people must have a real struggle to avoid kidney failure due to financial restriction


----------

